# capa, mantilla



## hadina

Hola forum, estoy buscando una palabra en español que se refiere a una capa, una capa particular que utilizan los picapedreros para defenderse dal sol...capa no me gusta mucho, he pensado a mantilla también pero no estoy segura de que se pueda utilizar en ese contexto. ¿Podéis ayudarme?


----------



## Xiroi

No sé para qué país es tu traducción pero mantilla en España es esto, y no me imagino a un picapedrero con la cabeza cubierta de encaje. Las capas se ponen en los hombros y caen por el cuerpo, la mantilla se pone en la cabeza. ¿Dónde se ponen los picapedreros esa prenda?


----------



## hadina

El problema es esto, estoy traducendo un término de italiano a español, en italiano tengo “mantiglietta” una especie de capa que pero cubre la cabeza tambien...me imagino que sea un sombrero o algo similar...no sé.


----------



## Xiroi

Es difícil buscar una traducción de una prenda que no sabemos cómo es. ¿No podrías buscar una foto? Por lo que dices puede que sea una especie de capa con capucha algo así. Desde luego mantilla no.


----------



## jc19

¿Manto? (como el que usan los magos en las películas)
¿Pañuelo? (Alguna gente lo usa para cubrirse la cabeza)
¿Lienzo?

Si hubiera una foto sería más fácil. Busqué _mantiglietta _en Google y no encontré una sola.


----------



## jc19

¿Capuz?
¿Capa con capucha (o capuz)?

*capuz**.*
 (Del fr.  _capuce,_ y este del *it. cappuccio*).

*1. *m. *capucha* (‖  pieza de una prenda para cubrir la cabeza).
*2. *m. *chapuz*1*.*
*3. *m.  Vestidura larga y holgada, con capucha y una cola que arrastraba, que se ponía  encima de la ropa, y servía en los lutos.
*4. *m.  Cierta capa o capote que antiguamente se usaba por  gala.



_Real Academia  Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Xiroi

En España se usa pañoleta para referirse a una pieza grande de tela que puede cubrir además de los hombros y la parte superior del cuerpo la cabeza pero es más bien de uso femenino. Manto y lienzo no funcionarían en España como prendas de unos obreros. Creo que más que un nombre sérá más fácil dar una breve definición de la prenda.


----------



## jc19

Xiroi said:


> Creo que más que un nombre sérá más fácil dar una breve definición de la prenda.



De acuerdo. Otra posibilidad podría ser dejarla en italiano, en cursiva, y definirla en un pie de página.


----------



## hadina

La verdad es que yo tampoco sé como es esa “maniglietta” porque es dialecto y no sé como traducirlo, la frase dice che ese picapedrero se quitò la “mantiglietta” y siguió sus deberes pero no da a entender nada...yo pensaba en poner un nombre de un sombrero cualquier, los que pueden utilizar los picapedreros, no sé. Muchas gracias por los consejos.


----------



## jc19

¿Por qué no algo tan simple como _se quitó el lienzo/pañuelo/trapo con el que se protegía del sol y siguió sus deberes..._?


----------



## alberto fernández de rosa

_*"Capuz"*_es la palabra que más se aproxima atu descripción. No existe una sola forma para definir el capuz. Siempre lleva capucha, a veces también mangas o sinó es una capacorta con capucha. Se usa para protegerse de las inclemencias: Sol intenso o lluvia.


----------



## hadina

Hola forum, he entendido que es el capuz, la mantilla sobre la que hemos hablado hace algunos dias. Se refiere a un pañuelo que los obreros solían curvar en los ángulos para formar un sombrerito. ¿Cómo lo puedo llamar en una palabra sola en español?


----------



## Xiroi

Pues creo que eso se llama pañuelo con cuatro nudos, no he conozco un nombre especial para ello.

Permíteme que insista. Una mantilla es una delicada prenda de encaje, como la que puse en la foto de más arriba de la princesa Letizia, no es algo que lleve un obrero para protegerse del sol mientras trabaja sino una orgullosa madre para acompañar a la iglesia a su hijo como madrina el día en que se le casa su niño.


----------



## hadina

Si si, gracias Xiroi, ahora lo he entendido muy bien, lo he escrito solo para colegarme al thread, no lo voy a escribir en la traducción.


----------



## Polizón

He visto a quienes trabajan en canteras en mi país y ellos se colocan con frecuencia un papel periódico doblado de tal forma que le protege la cabeza del sol. Otros usan un gorro al que le añaden un pañuelo para cubrir la nuca.



jc19 said:


> De acuerdo. Otra posibilidad podría ser dejarla en italiano, en cursiva, y definirla en un pie de página.


 
Pero a falta de mayores detalles, ésta es una muy buena opción.
Saludos.


----------



## hadina

Me gusta mucho tu idea...


----------



## Pinairun

hadina said:


> Me gusta mucho tu idea...


 
No sé si este nombre se puede atribuir a cualquier pañuelo con nudos puesto en la cabeza, pero el que llevan los hombres con el "típico" traje de baturro se llama _cachirulo._

Por otro lado, no sé tampoco (hoy no sé nada, más que nunca) cómo puede ser la prenda que usan los picapedreros a que se refiere Hadina. Pero he visto, ya hace unos cuantos años, cómo en trabajos al aire libre (picapedreros, carboneros, labradores, etc.) se usaban sacos de yute a los que se había descosido uno de los costados más largos (solo quedaba cosido el culo del saco y uno de los lados).   El culo del saco se lo ponían sobre la cabeza y el resto caía sobre los hombros a modo de capa, y llegaba, según fuera el tamaño del saco, a cubrir hasta medio cuerpo. Lo hacían tanto para protegerse del sol como de la lluvia, como si fuera una capellina.

*capellina.*
(Del lat. *cappella, dim. de cappa, capa).
2. f. Capucho usado por la gente del campo para resguardarse del agua y del aire frío.

Encontré también esta referencia.

Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

Yo había pensado también en capellina, por la forma, pero no la sugerí porque ni la miré en el DRAE, ya que estoy acostumbrada a la acepción que se usa en moda y me parecía poco adecuada como prenda de trabajo. Veo que ni siquiera viene en el DRAE con el sentido que le doy yo pero el que propones tú cuadra perfectamente.


----------



## Malala

Para mí también la primera acepción de capellina es la que dice Xiroi, diga lo que diga la Academia.Y por qué no usar capucha, que segun el DRAE:

*capucha**.*
(De _capucho_).

*1. *f. Pieza de una prenda de vestir que sirve para cubrir la cabeza y se puede echar a la espalda.
*2. *f. Prenda de tela que cubre la cabeza y el rostro.


----------



## hadina

Entoces o capucha, o capellina....


----------



## hadina

o gorro...


----------



## Xiroi

No, un gorro no es lo mismo.


----------



## Malala

Sí, sabiendo que la capucha no cubre necesariamente la espalda y que, aunque corresponde exactamente el término que necesitas, capellina se presta a confusión...


----------



## Malala

Gorro desde luego no.


----------



## bb008

Para mi es capucha o tal vez caperuza 

, como caperucita roja.

Saludos.-


----------



## hadina

Está bien, mi frase será: “se quitó la capucha plateada de picadore y siguió”


----------



## Xiroi

¿Picadore?


----------



## hadina

Perdoname, "picapedrero"  lo he escrito en un dialecto italiano.


----------



## hadina

Hola forum,     Me han explicado que el término a lo que se refiere mi traducción es una capa, no simplemente algo que cubre la cabeza sino los hombros y la espalda, de forma circular. ¿Cómo lo podría llamar en español?


----------



## Xiroi

¿Una pieza de paño redonda con agujero para sacar la cabeza o sólo se envolvían en ella? 

Yo lo dejaría en capa, salvo que esa prenda tenga un papel importante en otras partes del texto y sea preciso dejar muy claro qué tipo de prenda era.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Debe ser una ruana...como ésta


----------



## hadina

Si como ésa...entonces capellina no està bien?


----------



## hadina

Xiroi, no sé si sacan la cabeza pero pienso que se envolvían en ella.


----------



## Xiroi

Yo lo dejaría en capa si tu traducción es para España. Además en la foto que nos muestra Rosangelus sí se saca la cabeza, es como una especie de poncho. La capellina tiene capucha.


----------



## hadina

Bueno no sé si esta tiene capucha o no, sé sólo que se trata de una capa “plateada”( eso dice el texto original) y que la tiene un hombre y no una mujer.


----------



## Xiroi

Llevamos 35 mensajes Hadina, salvo que es plateada y circular seguimos sin saber si la prenda tiene capucha o no, si es como un poncho (se saca la cabeza) o una prenda sin aberturas. Tampoco sabemos para qué país es tu traducción. Te hemos sugerido lo que se nos ocurre a partir de la poca información que tenemos, no podemos darte la certeza de que estemos adivinando bien. Capa es lo bastante genérico para cubrirte las espaldas (sin querer hacer un chiste fácil). Si es como lo que te ha mostrado Rosangelus, ruana te queda perfecto para Venezuela. Para España poncho.

Como no podemos adivinar qué prenda es, tampoco podemos decirte qué traducción es la mejor para una prenda que no terminamos de tener claro cuál es.


----------

